# A possible Auto top off solution...



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I was going through a box of crap I have laying around and I saw a old toilet float valve that is still new in the box that I have never used and thought to myself "this would make a kick *** auto top off valve for my DIY sump". Being as I know very little about plumbing, does a toilet float valve need to have a lot of pressure behind it to work or would the force of gravity be enough to move water through the valve when it is open?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hrmm...interesting concept....


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

After researching this the only thing that is an issue is most toilet float valves have brass and/or copper in them. As most of us know those are both very bad for aquariums.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The float closes the valve when it gets high enough in the tank.It opens when you press the handle,using a chain or something like that to lift the flange up.When the water drops through the hole the float lowers opening the valve.The flange closes basically with gravity.

I am sure you can figure a way to encorporate it into your sump,though im not sure how.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I am actually going with a gravity fed DIY one. They are really simple to make and work on the same principle as the auto dog waterers. Besides, I really like to make stuff.


----------

